# Is Dubai possible for a graduating US student?



## expat2be_student (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm hoping to get some feedback from some of you as I feel lost and a bit discouraged.

I am graduating with a bachelor degree in Finance from the Houston, TX this December and have been applying for jobs in Dubai/AD for the last month. I haven't heard back from any company so far. I have 1.2 years of experience as a teller and a 10 month long internship as a purchasing associate in Houston. 

Is a first career step in UAE realistic goal?

Also, I am a US citizen and single female. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I made a similar move few years back, and based on your profile (Finance degree, 1 yr experience as teller) I would say no* . Not unless you have looked extensively in the US and failed to find something suitable, in which case Dubai will be one of the better international options you can start looking in

* When I say no, I am not saying Dubai is not possible, rather that Dubai may not be the best choice for someone from your background at this stage


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

expat2be_student said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm hoping to get some feedback from some of you as I feel lost and a bit discouraged.
> 
> ...


Difficult in my opinion, a better way would be to go after the oil related companies in Houston which should be hiring and work your way in from that angle. It would be a much better package as well.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

expat2be_student said:


> ...Is a first career step in UAE realistic goal?....
> ....Also, I am a US citizen and single female. ...
> Thanks in advance



Hi,

If there are no jobs in your field then why not ? However, I guess there are jobs in your field so I would suggest that you stick around in the US for the time being until you develop further your skills.

I would not recommend a new grad from any 1st world country to work here in the UAE unless they are coming from their parent company for a temporary project/ assignment. 

You are in a stage where you want to learn a lot and deliver. This is very important in building commitment, pro activeness, getting the the job done and you will learn those things working in a US company because these individual attributes are exacerbated in the working force in the US ( unless you are in Houston!!!!! -then you are doomed -kidding!!!)

The working culture is a bit different here (extremely relaxed I find) and you may not adjust if you happen to go back to US. I see this everyday at my work. Very few will take the lead, commit and make it happen. 


I hope this helps in your assessment.


----------



## SBR (Sep 12, 2013)

*...*

You will have a great job just keep looking and searching for one, Apply everywhere and believe me you'll get it.

Dubai has really good paying jobs especially for Americans and british people, Even without that great exp.


I'm sorry if my replay was not enough,
Wish you all the best and success in your life.

*Regards*


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

It's never a good idea to look for entry level positions within the Middle East as these don't pay decent salaries and there's a lot of competition for these positions.

I would suggest you build up your profile and experience in the U.S and look to move later on in your career.

However, as far as companies not responding to your applications that is rather common. Recruiters always recommend being in the country when applying for a job here. Most companies would prefer to contact people based in the UAE rather than contact someone based in a different country. 

Secondly, companies here are a bit slow as well. For example, a week ago I received a call for a position I had applied to almost 8 months ago. Companies receive thousands of applications against a single job posting and thus don't usually contact everyone.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

What the majority have said, give it a minimum of 3 years so you're no longer entry-level. 

I work in a Big 4 professional services firm, they're often a good way to get out here after a few years.


----------



## expat2be_student (Sep 12, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for your replies I really appreciate it...
Well yes I heard that it's better to gain experience in the US before but I'm originally from the Middle East and honestly I'm growing really sick of being so far from family. I will still apply for both the US and the gulf as it would not be the smartest move to limit my options. Any advice on the best way to apply to positions in Dubai? 
Again, thanks a million!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

expat2be_student said:


> Any advice on the best way to apply to positions in Dubai?
> Again, thanks a million!


Come here and network. If you are applying via LinkedIn/Bayt/Dubizzle/etc. - you are going to get lost in a sea of resumes. In the recent HR postings that my team has done, we usually get between 2-3 THOUSAND resumes for each position. 

Also, as an American entry level - you should put your salary expectations out there on your CV. I know it is generally frowned upon, but I categorically throw out all American CVs (and I'm an American!) because of unrealistic expectations. Think of it this way: I can get an amazing, educated (BA/BS level) Filipino/Indian/Pakistani accountant with 3-5 years of experience for $1,500/month (US) with no other benefits (aside from govt. mandated ones). I can get a full fledged CPA for less than $4,000/month (US). 

Can you compete on price and value?

-md000/Mike


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

expat2be_student said:


> but I'm originally from the Middle East and honestly I'm growing really sick of being so far from family. I will still apply for both the US and the gulf as it would not be the smartest move to limit my options. Any advice on the best way to apply to positions in Dubai?



You are very confusing. You ask whether it would make sense to have the first job in the UAE and then that it is not smart to limit your options because you have grown tired of missing family?

Well guess what, most of us miss family......

Gotta make your mind and ask yourself a very simple question: What do you want in the long run? We kind of tried to share with you that staying there in the US for some time may allow you to "grow up" professionally and may give you an edge to "move around" should you wish so.


Not commencing your 1st job in the UAE is the SMARTEST thing you could do for your career if there are no impediments (e.g. your mom is sick or else or there is a big recession)

You mentioned you are from the Middle East. Are you a local ? If you are concerned about getting handsomely paid without needing to work hard and get rusted then yeah come back. Your home country is a paradise in this sense (provided it is not Yemen).

Sorry for being blunt on this, but the policy towards locals offers no real incentives for locals to become good at or improve their output at work. They dont need to roll up their sleeves to deserve high pay. They already start with high salaries. Is that what you want ?


----------



## keliska (Mar 18, 2013)

md000 said:


> .. I know it is generally frowned upon, but I categorically throw out all American CVs (and I'm an American!) because of unrealistic expectations. Think of it this way: I can get an amazing, educated (BA/BS level) Filipino/Indian/Pakistani accountant with 3-5 years of experience for $1,500/month (US) with no other benefits (aside from govt. mandated ones). I can get a full fledged CPA for less than $4,000/month (US).
> 
> Can you compete on price and value?
> 
> -md000/Mike


Question is do you get "commitment, pro activeness, getting the the job done" - (as described by Canuck Sens) from other nationalities? 
Hope nobody gets offended by my questions, I'm just interested in cultural differences.


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

keliska said:


> Question is do you get "commitment, pro activeness, getting the the job done" - (as described by Canuck Sens) from other nationalities?
> Hope nobody gets offended by my questions, I'm just interested in cultural differences.


Being from Pakistan I can tell you that the commitment you'd get from a Pakistani or an Indian would be unmatched. I work in the accounting field and while I was working in Pakistan my hours were miserable and the compensation was next to nothing. 

We're trained in a way that work comes first and everything else comes after. If fact when I was working in Pakistan if I'd get a Sunday off or get home in time for dinner I'd be a happy camper. We had a lot of work and very tight deadlines.

Compared to the work I did there when I worked in England or even here in Dubai. Honestly, its nothing. I could probably do triple the work I'm doing now if I was asked to. 

Mostly, with such nationalities you'd get this. You'd get them doing a lot of work without complaining and doing it well. Plus, they'd do it for probably half or even less the pay an American or other western nationalities would be willing to do it for. 

However, there are drawbacks to hiring someone from that side of the world. Generally speaking, there are obviously communication issues and the reporting skills aren't as polished as some people would like them to be. I find that the Pakistani people that I have worked with are very pro-active and willing to learn and take on new responsibilities however, they do seem set in their ways and sometimes adapting to a new situation may be difficult.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I agree with this statement. My Pakistani, Filipino, Indian, Afghan, and "Asian" nationality employees are unmatched.

The major cultural difference I frequently get is the inability to think...sideways....and see around a corner. Americans do this pretty well. The ability to identify that there may be alternatives, break them down, and have the answers ready for when they present the answer to the original question - not after I've already identified the issue. Very "linear-minded", I guess some would say. 

The other major cultural difference is that I very rarely am provided an opposing opinion regarding an issue. Only after it has been implemented and passive resistance takes over, do I get that proper feedback. Americans will think around that corner and tell you up front (in general).

-md000/Mike





uberkoen said:


> Being from Pakistan I can tell you that the commitment you'd get from a Pakistani or an Indian would be unmatched. I work in the accounting field and while I was working in Pakistan my hours were miserable and the compensation was next to nothing.
> 
> We're trained in a way that work comes first and everything else comes after. If fact when I was working in Pakistan if I'd get a Sunday off or get home in time for dinner I'd be a happy camper. We had a lot of work and very tight deadlines.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

md000 said:


> .
> 
> The other major cultural difference is that I very rarely am provided an opposing opinion regarding an issue. Only after it has been implemented and passive resistance takes over, do I get that proper feedback. Americans will think around that corner and tell you up front (in general).
> 
> -md000/Mike


Maybe they worked in an environment where providing opposing opinions meant being branded as a "trouble-maker" and "disruptive influence" ?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Tropicana said:


> Maybe they worked in an environment where providing opposing opinions meant being branded as a "trouble-maker" and "disruptive influence" ?


I agree with you. It is a cultural difference.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

keliska said:


> Question is do you get "commitment, pro activeness, getting the the job done" - (as described by Canuck Sens) from other nationalities?
> Hope nobody gets offended by my questions, I'm just interested in cultural differences.


A person who did the Urdu Medium Boards exams, went to an average Pakistani university and becomes an accountant ; works for a small company in Karachi and them moves to Dubai

A person who went to LUMS, and then got an MBA from a pretty good university in the UK/US and then came to Dubai

A person who did BBA and MBA from a top ranked place in the West, worked for 3-4 years in the US in a Top 4 firm and then moves to the Middle East


All 3 of them are Pakistanis by "nationality", but their approach to work, attitudes and mindsets will vary tremendously, and that is why the answer to your question wil be "it depends on the person"


----------



## yvrpinoy (Aug 10, 2013)

I agree. At the end of the day it all depends on the person. In Vancouver where I have been living in the past 23 years, I have worked with people from various nationalities and culture and you can't stereotype one's work attitude because of their background. I am talking about immigrants not Canadian born. Some are hard in their ways that they don't change, others have adopted well and embraced the western way of thinking.





Tropicana said:


> A person who did the Urdu Medium Boards exams, went to an average Pakistani university and becomes an accountant ; works for a small company in Karachi and them moves to Dubai
> 
> A person who went to LUMS, and then got an MBA from a pretty good university in the UK/US and then came to Dubai
> 
> ...


----------

